# Where are you guys taking your girl out tonight?



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I got roped in to Ousie's Table on San Felipe here in Houston. How about y'all? :spineyes:


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

We're going to a party here in the hood. Went to OPUS for dinner last night.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Local steak place last night to avoid the crowds.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Surf N Surf (crab legs & scallops) at the house. Too many people out tonight


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

we dont do anything for valentines typically, we did indulge our daughter and made homemade chocolate covered strawberries last night though...yumm


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mays Clinic Cafe at MD Anderson. :smile:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Wife will be goin to work at midnight so me and my sweetie will just stay in and git nekid.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Pound Town


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

the driftwood


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Mays Clinic Cafe at MD Anderson. :smile:


I know that place well. Eat there every other week. :headknock


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FLAT FISHY said:


> the driftwood


Excellent choice... but you need to bring your own knife! :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Prime tenderloin at the crib...I did make her a card this morning...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Perry's


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Grandson is making pancakes for supper.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

mstrelectricman said:


> Wife will be goin to work at midnight so me and my sweetie will just stay in and git nekid.


:rotfl:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

We did our valentines deal this past weekend with a getaway to San Antonio. I'm all done! lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> We did our valentines deal this past weekend with a getaway to San Antonio. I'm all done! lol


I tried that before and ended up having 2 Valentine Day's... never again! :biggrin:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Prime tenderloin at the crib...I did make her a card this morning...


Doing the same thing. Here's the card I made...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I had her agree to it ahead of time lol

We have baseball practice tonight from 7-9 so she is on her own. I said "I" am done. Jody can handle tonight haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I had her agree to it ahead of time lol
> 
> We have baseball practice tonight from 7-9 so she is on her own. I said "I" am done. Jody can handle tonight haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I thought the same, but I should have got it in writing. :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I thought the same, but I should have got it in writing. :cheers:


And notorized. Damm women....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Going to whip up some homemade lasagna for her and the little niece. Then get the youngin to bed and head off to where ol willyd's going I'm sure. She flew in really late last night after being up in lib land northeast the last quite a few days so wish me luck y'all! Lol


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I thought the same, but I should have got it in writing. :cheers: :biggrin:


X2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

nomaspigtails said:


> Going to whip up some homemade lasagna for her and the little niece. Then get the youngin to bed and head off to where ol willyd's going I'm sure. She flew in really late last night after being up in lib land northeast the last quite a few days so wish me luck y'all! Lol


Park tha beef-bus in tuna-town.:smile:


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

We stay away from the nicer places on V Day. That being said. I stumbled across the fact that some Waffle Houses do a Valentines Day special. The only one in the Houston area that is doing it, is the one on Fairmont, just inside the Beltway. 5 minutes from my house. Each WH is different, but basically it's table clothes, candles, flowers, whole place is decorated, & you had to make reservations. So that's where we are going. My wife & daughter/son-in-law are going. The girls don't know where we are taking them. Going to be a shock to say the least. They just know that I made reservations somewhere & it's casual dress. Their stumped. Google Waffle House Valentines images. There are quite a few photos shown.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

We're celebrating by me sitting on the couch. She'll be watching me...sad3sm


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Taking her to a steak place called 1836. It's where I proposed to her 29 years ago although it was called The Junction back then.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

For her: Beef shank with mushroom cap gravy


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ Lmao! What about for you, tuna turds?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Changed my mind, got reservations in DQ Country. :rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Changed my mind, got reservations in DQ Country. :rotfl:


Woohoo, somebody's definitely gettin laid tonight!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Took my little lady to Pappas Steakhouse last night.

Saw this on Facebook today.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Staying at the house. 
Ribeye steaks, baked potato, and salad. 
Then blummer pudding for dessert.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The Mrs said she did not want anything or go anywhere. I am testing that this year...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

BATWING said:


> The Mrs said she did not want anything or go anywhere. I am testing that this year...


And you took that literally? Good luck bud.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

"hey honey, guess what? I just told 91,556 people, I'm giving you beef shank in pound town tonight. Does that say I love you, or what?"


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I was going to take her to Ritual in Houston, but turns out she has class - so since she's ditching me for Valentine's Day - I get an extra 14 days of turkey hunting ... and some no nonsense freak time this evening! OH yeah ... !


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

willydavenport said:


> Pound Town





BertS said:


> "hey honey, guess what? I just told 91,556 people, I'm giving you beef shank in pound town tonight. Does that say I love you, or what?"


Classy Joint!!!

:brew:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Taking her to a steak place called 1836. It's where I proposed to her 29 years ago although it was called The Junction back then.


LOL... I might have been at The Junction 29 years ago. :cheers:


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Cooking Palmela a steak and shrimp. LOL


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

BATWING said:


> The Mrs said she did not want anything or go anywhere. I am testing that this year...


Yup, I fell for that last year. She was mad until Thanksgiving.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

nomaspigtails said:


> And you took that literally? Good luck bud.


Yes. Men a dumb creatures. I dont want flowers, candy or anything. This was a direct order not a answer to a question.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bayscout22 said:


> Yup, I fell for that last year. She was mad until Thanksgiving.


Mine wasn't. She understands that our steak budget is actually a ground beef budget.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Took my wife and my mom to the new Chris Shepherd and Whitney Mercilus restuarant, One-Fifth, this past Saturday night.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine's taking me out for crawfish and beer...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

We are trying Sammy's Steakhouse in long meadow farms. It is supposed to be tasty.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Ditto



BBCAT said:


> Local steak place last night to avoid the crowds.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Charlietunakiller said:


> Staying at the house.
> Ribeye steaks, baked potato, and salad.
> Then blummer pudding for dessert.


Close to what we are doing plus had dipped heart shaped cookies from CostCo.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

BertS said:


> "hey honey, guess what? I just told 91,556 people, I'm giving you beef shank in pound town tonight. Does that say I love you, or what?"


Locker room talk. Plus, my wife knew what she was getting into. She says she finds my humor, "Tolerably amusing".


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

wildbill said:


> Took my wife and my mom to the new Chris Shepherd and Whitney Mercilus restuarant, One-Fifth, this past Saturday night.


How was it? It's in the old Marks.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

We were actually supposed to meet a group of friends at Giavonni's in Angleton Saturday night for our usual Valentine's dinner (which we always do on Feb. 14th). Got my wires crossed, thinking it would be tonight, and missed it. My wife said she'd rather cook than go out tonight. Should I be skeered? :ac550:


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

TatterTot said:


> How was it? It's in the old Marks.


Yes, it's the old Mark's. Want to try the new One Fifth also. My wife's B-Day is next month, & our anniversary is in April, so hopefully we can make it for one of those two occasions.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

wildbill said:


> Took my wife and my mom to the new Chris Shepherd and Whitney Mercilus restuarant, One-Fifth, this past Saturday night.





TatterTot said:


> How was it? It's in the old Marks.


It was everything I expected - great food, great service, great atmosphere. We really enjoyed everything we ordered, but my favorite was probably one of our appetizers the 18 Month Benton's Country Ham. They have a pretty extensive drink menu - some really good wines and bourbons to chose from.

I would certainly recommend it and will definitely be returning to try the rest of the concepts as they open.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Going to Rudy & Paco on Thursday night.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

wildbill said:


> It was everything I expected - great food, great service, great atmosphere. We really enjoyed everything we ordered, but my favorite was probably one of our appetizers the 18 Month Benton's Country Ham. They have a pretty extensive drink menu - some really good wines and bourbons to chose from.
> 
> I would certainly recommend it and will definitely be returning to try the rest of the concepts as they open.


Very cool. Thanks. I like the concept.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

How about Burger King for a special meal! 

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/not-whopper-burger-king-israel-154036546.html


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Me and Mrs. Runway are going western Chacha dancing. :dance:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Ribeyes CostCo


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Mrs. GGF picked up gumbo from Macio's this afternoon. Just cracked open a nice bottle of wine. Bought her a bracelet she has been wanting. Got me out of the dog house for the new home theater I bought Sunday. It was her fault she because she bought a new wall unit that was too big for my 60" tv so I had to get a 70" to fill it properly. 

If I open the windows, we can light the fireplace.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I know that place well. Eat there every other week. :headknock


I snuck down to the gift shop and bought her a big box of chocolates for Valentines and when we were leaving she gave it to the nurses! :smile:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ribeyes and shrimp scampi at home!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ribeyes and shrimp scampi at home!


Looks like leftover bait to me.


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Bought a card, and cooked supper!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

On the road workin, shes on her own. I'm grillin me some chicken fajitas and pounding beer.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

We went to Papasitos Sunday afternoon.
Yep, it was good.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> Looks like leftover bait to me.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Valentines D ay Meal*



Harbormaster said:


> Mays Clinic Cafe at MD Anderson. :smile:


I eat there often. Been treated and cured of four major cancers there andstill go for checkups. I'm 91.
Good luck to you, Sir


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Valentines Day Meal*



Haute Pursuit said:


> I got roped in to Ousie's Table on San Felipe here in Houston. How about y'all? :spineyes:


Took mine out last night. Wanted to avoid the crush.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Valentines Day Meal*



mstrelectricman said:


> Wife will be goin to work at midnight so me and my sweetie will just stay in and git nekid.


She'll be too wore out to go ton work. LOL!


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Valentines Day Meal*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Prime tenderloin at the crib...I did make her a card this morning...


Boy, now that is romantic!


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Pot roast, mashed potatoes, carrots & green beans tonight.

ol' mister one eye is heading to the optometrist here soon.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Mamma Fu's delivery for this Valentine's/Anniversary. Restaurants too crowded and daughter is at Volleyball practice till 9pm.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


>


That martini won't hurt....


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cooked up some broiled garlic sesame chicken lollipops, saffron and porcini mushroom rice and miso soup. Kids brought home the flowers for Mom.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Seared sea Scallops and Asian sesame salad for appetizer. Grilled prime beef tenderloin, lobster tail and asparagus. Oh and lots of wine.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> git nekid.





willydavenport said:


> Pound Town


All this


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well Blake it was like this

Me and Brenda made it to Gus's in Texas city. I had my rare filet and she had her fried shrimp. As usual delicious. Fixin to hit the sack. Old folks dont ya know.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Man I just got home from work, no appetite for food. 

The gold earrings I bought are dangling on her ears, the Miller Lite is cold, I'm off tomorrow and the boneless steak will be served later...

Lmfao!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> Ribeyes CostCo


Cooking three steaks, I see. You got something up your sleeve???? I like your style!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

wildbill said:


> Took my wife and my mom to the new Chris Shepherd and Whitney Mercilus restuarant, One-Fifth, this past Saturday night.


Have reservations there Saturday. Can't wait. If it's half as good as Underbelly, I'll be a happy camper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

My, the wife, my daughter and some friends did Anthonie's in Simonton. Amazing as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Pulled some gumbo from the freezer and made a batch of awesome potato salad. C'est bon!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Bozo said:


> We are trying Sammy's Steakhouse in long meadow farms. It is supposed to be tasty.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I recommend this place. It is excellent. Steaks were awesome, mushroom risotto was unbelievable and scrumptious desserts. We'll be back.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Busy night to go out. I bought a quart of oysters and we feasted while watching a movie on TV. Who knows what might happen later.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

